# any experience with checkmate semen testing anyone?



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone here experienced at using checkmate sperm testing? I unfortunately had to use it and found indication yet again my husband has cheated...dry semen stains show up a dark purple when sample underwear is tested. Apparently almost next to impossible to get a false positive. I have checked over a span of a couple of weeks and was able to nail which days he came somewhere other than with his beautiful wife of 29 years. Now our lives will be forever changed...he has destroyed everything we have worked for for the last 30 years. Really? why do people do this? they ruin everything


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

amanda1959 said:


> Anyone here experienced at using checkmate sperm testing? I unfortunately had to use it and found indication yet again my husband has cheated...dry semen stains show up a dark purple when sample underwear is tested. Apparently almost next to impossible to get a false positive. I have checked over a span of a couple of weeks and was able to nail which days he came somewhere other than with his beautiful wife of 29 years. Now our lives will be forever changed...he has destroyed everything we have worked for for the last 30 years. Really? why do people do this? they ruin everything


Because they are selfish Hop-along-mc-fvck-Dumplings who care not for others emotional well being. Whats your plan? They actually have a kit for this?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

amanda1959 said:


> Anyone here experienced at using checkmate sperm testing? I unfortunately had to use it and found indication yet again my husband has cheated...dry semen stains show up a dark purple when sample underwear is tested. Apparently almost next to impossible to get a false positive. I have checked over a span of a couple of weeks and was able to nail which days he came somewhere other than with his beautiful wife of 29 years. Now our lives will be forever changed...he has destroyed everything we have worked for for the last 30 years. Really? why do people do this? they ruin everything


So if he came in a small paper napkin in the restroom, relieving himself, that's grounds for divorce? 

Unless they can prove other vaginal secretions, you don't have true proof.


----------



## helolover (Aug 24, 2012)

This is the only evidence you have? What garment are you testing? Is it possible your husband is just pleasuring himself and you don't know? Take a black light around your room and bedspread. You'll see lots of secretions. 

I think those tests are for womens panties. It doesn't make sense checking mens underwear for semen. It's always going to be there.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

After guys... "Finish", there will often be a bit of post-drippage afterwards. After sex, after self-pleasuring. His underwear will have some drippage there.

What other suspicions do you have? He may very well he cheating, since you bought the rest kit you have big suspicions. But if you confront over semen in his underwear he will deny as it can be explained away easily. And then move things further underground making him all the more difficult to catch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I think more investigation is needed. Perhaps he is self pleasuring as others suggested.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Got anything else? Jacking off gives the same results.

See the top link in my sig for info on catching cheaters.


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

He got up showered (I can hear he is not self-pleasuring) goes to work and comes home at 5:30 is with me all night...next day semen in his underwear...so is he masturbating at work? or doing the secretary? or going out for a bite? who knows but highly doubtful he is masturbating at work
i am tending to lean towards the secretary now...who knows...i dont care anymore


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if he did it at work.

All you've proven is that there's coffee in the coffee cup. So, why's he jerking it in the company bathroom? Is he getting good and plenty at home?


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Like others have said why are you jumping to affair so quickly? Are there other obvious signs? Your post said yet again, is this not his first rodeo? If this has happened before then you are most likely right but if not he may just be relieving pressure. Your post said he showers, goes to work, comes home at 5:30 and is with you all night then the next day he has stains? He could even have had a wet dream.

You also said I don't care anymore? It sounds to me like there is more to this story but if you truly don't care why are you here?


----------



## lifelesson01 (Nov 3, 2014)

You really do need more than this, there are many possibilities for those results.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Amanda, I glanced through some of your other 35 threads. It seems you have had problems with infidelity 4 years ago, including your husband having some same sex experiences. He goes away frequently for business trips, where you worry he will cheat again. He also appears to suffer from ED, which I suppose isnt a problem when he is cheating but it is a problem at home.

Now you are checking his underwear for semen.

Is this any way to live? Marriage should be happy. At a minimum contentment. In this relationship you seem to lack any trust for him and are constantly worrying about what he may or may not be doing. (With good cause- he cheated).

At some point for your own peace of mind you need to decide when you want to get off this merry go round/roller coaster.

Good luck!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

I come here for emotional support even though I am caring less for my husbands habits. You are right it is no way to live. It is hell on earth when the trust is gone. I flat out asked him if he masturbates and he says sometimes in the shower at home but hasnt for awhile. I dont think he masturbates at work. I wouldnt be surprised if he has casual sex or even is doing the company secretary....who knows....this morning I noticed he removed Wednesdays underwear from the washing machine(it was on top)...he thinks it was Wednesdays but I replaced it with another pair...why would he be hiding underwear now? I dont care if he is masturbating at work...but why hide underwear? Yesterday he froze our joint bank accounts....parinoid? also I see $1200. withdrawal on one of the days I suspect him cheating...he says he had to lend a guy money because he couldnt write a company check (my husband doesnt have signing authority)and the owner is away...strange:scratchhead:dont TRUST HIM


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

and there is NO WAY i am touching his....now....God knows where its been


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

I have been having terrible migraines and even losing my vision at work so before all this surfaced a couple of weekends ago I asked him to drive me to the local emergency at the hospital...when he dropped me off (didnt stay cause he had errands to run)he said "dont worry...at least you know you never have to worry about him cheating on me and to feel confident that all is well with us"...why would he say this out of the blue? It really sounded like a statement out of guilt as he was dropping me off...it was so random...he knows he could be driving me crazy and physically ill


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Amanda, I glanced through some of your other 35 threads. It seems you have had problems with infidelity 4 years ago, including your husband having some same sex experiences. He goes away frequently for business trips, where you worry he will cheat again. He also appears to suffer from ED, which I suppose isnt a problem when he is cheating but it is a problem at home.
> 
> Now you are checking his underwear for semen.
> 
> ...


Wish I could like this 100 times. Thanks Philly.

Amanda. We need context from you. Understand this forum often easily accepts the answer cheating but you had us all scratching our heads. Semen in the underwear alone is only one red flag. Men jack off. They just do. And in stranger places than the office bathroom. Now knowing his history... Okay. Now I get it. His history itself is a giant red flag.

Consider yourself supported.
Vent away sister!


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

this is not a proof your jumping conclusion to start trouble ....
find a reel proof because this one mean nothing 
and one last things i feel bad for your husband (if he's not cheating of course)


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Correction... you are driving yourself crazy Amanda...

Get your eyes off your H's paper.

Separate your finances and your residences if necessary.

Focus on your own health and healing for a while.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

imjustwatching said:


> this is not a proof your jumping conclusion to start trouble ....
> find a reel proof because this one mean nothing
> and one last things i feel bad for your husband (if he's not cheating of course)


The history plays a part, so don't feel sorry for him (cheating or not). He has cheated in the past, so it is not out of the realm of possibility to expect it may be happening again given all the evidence of the freezing of the joint account, the random expressions of "not cheating" statements coming from no where, the underwear removal issue, and the overall "odd/off" behavior.

She has every right to suspect and verify her suspicions given his behavior. He has cheated in the past and therefor earned this mistrust and suspicions and should be willing to accept her misgivings and concerns.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Squeakr said:


> The history plays a part, so don't feel sorry for him (cheating or not). He has cheated in the past, so it is not out of the realm of possibility to expect it may be happening again given all the evidence of the freezing of the joint account, the random expressions of "not cheating" statements coming from no where, the underwear removal issue, and the overall "odd/off" behavior.
> 
> She has every right to suspect and *verify* her suspicions given his behavior. He has cheated in the past and therefor earned this mistrust and suspicions and should be willing to accept her misgivings and concerns.


Verify yes but that isn't what she is doing. She found cum stains in his shorts...... so what. He could beat off at work, could have been so aroused some precum got on his shorts or came out form last nights sex. 

this isn't proof of anything. Reason to be suspicious yes but proof now way. Look s a lot more like a justification to do what the op really wants to do which is leave, and if their was an affair years ago then every right to do so but let's not drum up a quilts verdict the guy is cheating now based on some Cum in shorts. I'm sure mine would test positive too and I never spank it at work nor have never had an affair.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Verify yes but that isn't what she is doing. She found cum stains in his shorts...... so what. He could beat off at work, could have been so aroused some precum got on his shorts or came out form last nights sex.
> 
> this isn't proof of anything. Reason to be suspicious yes but proof now way. Look s a lot more like a justification to do what the op really wants to do which is leave, and if their was an affair years ago then every right to do so but let's not drum up a quilts verdict the guy is cheating now based on some Cum in shorts. I'm sure mine would test positive too and I never spank it at work nor have never had an affair.


I agree that it is not proof. Since you quoted my entire post and are berating the point of it being proof based upon the test results, please point out where I ever stated it was proof and backed her ideal that it was proof of his cheating again. 

All I was doing was responding to the other poster that said he felt bad for the WH because of what she is doing and that he should be given the benefit of the doubt and not be persecuted. I am just stating his past actions have earned him everything involved with the current actions happening (not the conviction but the checking). I am with everyone that it is not proof of anything other than some "discharge" occurring be it intentional or not, but that she has the right to be checking if she suspects due to his past behavior.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Got anything else? Jacking off gives the same results.
> 
> See the top link in my sig for info on catching cheaters.


Weightlifters "var" technique is incredibly fast and efficient at verifying an affair or foul play.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Squeakr said:


> I agree that it is not proof. Since you quoted my entire post and are berating the point of it being proof based upon the test results, please point out where I ever stated it was proof and backed her ideal that it was proof of his cheating again.
> 
> All I was doing was responding to the other poster that said he felt bad for the WH because of what she is doing and that he should be given the benefit of the doubt and not be persecuted. I am just stating his past actions have earned him everything involved with the current actions happening (not the conviction but the checking). I am with everyone that it is not proof of anything other than some "discharge" occurring be it intentional or not, but that she has the right to be checking if she suspects due to his past behavior.



Huh? What are you even talking about. I never said that you said it was proof I was agreeing that she needs to verify and not make assumptions


----------

